# So, I hit a tree today while skiing at Magic. Here is a video.



## Nick (Dec 27, 2012)

Scared the shit out of me. Not sure what happened really, I saw the tree, was making turns, and then for some reason I couldn't stop looking at the tree, and you know how they say you travel where you are looking. I just went right into it. The camera is definitely pointed low. 

Double ejected, but didn't hurt myself at all, and I think I hit it at a good clip. I glanced of the side and it spun me around and I landed on my back. 

Stupid. I was shook up for like 2 runs after that. Amateur hour, apparently.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 27, 2012)

Boy, what some people won't do for a few seconds of good video :grin:. Glad you're OK.


----------



## jaywbigred (Dec 27, 2012)

Damn dude. I am sure you area aware that you should look at the space between the trees, not at the trees, whenever possible. 

Maybe some tired legs didn't help? a quarter second slower to respond can mean the difference in situations like these.

Glad you are ok!


----------



## Edd (Dec 27, 2012)

andyzee said:


> Glad you're OK.



Yup.  Pretty sweet you get to keep skiing this season.  Conditions look a bit shallow but good!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 27, 2012)

Nick, it's a bit of a misnomer, but "tree skiing" means you ski the areas where the trees ARENT.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 27, 2012)

Wow, just watched the vid, and it wasnt even in glades, just a trail with a few random trees.  That's not something you really see. I've never given it a thought, but i imagine liability insurance plays a role in that.


----------



## Bene288 (Dec 27, 2012)

Damn! Looked like a hard hit. Glad you're able to tell us about it


----------



## snoseek (Dec 27, 2012)

Ouch, glad all ended well. Looks like a great day out there though!


----------



## Nick (Dec 27, 2012)

Yeah I'll have a full video later. I think my left ski caught in the snow a bit and then I ended up this weird situation where it was, "Do I go left or right" and by the time I made the decision the tree was in the way.

My first time hitting a tree in 30 years of skiing.


----------



## ski stef (Dec 27, 2012)

Powder day and this is what you choose to report?? Jk. No seriously are you ok?  That looked pretty gnarly. I can't say in my years of skiing I've hit a tree yet either. A helmet is still on the top of my list for this year!! Glad you started wearing one.


----------



## Nick (Dec 27, 2012)

^ I have tons of video and pics just need to edit it up and post. Tomorrow 

Trust me: Magic will rock tomorrow. Half the trails were cordoned off to preserve freshies for Friday


----------



## Brewbeer (Dec 27, 2012)

Goniff or Twilight?


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 27, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Glad your okay.


----------



## Nick (Dec 27, 2012)

Brewbeer said:


> Goniff or Twilight?



Agh... I think Twilight


----------



## jaytrem (Dec 27, 2012)

Almost seemed like you were looking where the camera was pointed.  Glad it didn't hurt you much.


----------



## Nick (Dec 27, 2012)

Nothing at all. I did a sanity check when I hit the deck ... everything OK? 

Maybe this is a new byproduct of being a new parent. more paranoid of trees? :lol:


----------



## Nick (Dec 27, 2012)

Screen cap


----------



## TropicTundR (Dec 27, 2012)

Hope you're recovering with no permanent injuries.

1) This is why I ski the glades early in the day (I also stay in better control of my legs and focus on my line by keeping my fists up and in front as much as possible, Anyone else?).

2) Was anyone else behind you?


----------



## drjeff (Dec 27, 2012)

Just think Nick, in about 5yrs when you show that vid to your son, he'll likely be saying "Dad, you're a dork, but that was SO cool!" :lol:


----------



## Nick (Dec 27, 2012)

#1, was about mid-day, about my 8th or 10th run of the day. 

#2, no one was behind me, or they were at least a few min. behind. if something happened I probably would have been there for a bit.


----------



## Cindi (Dec 27, 2012)

Hope you're ok!


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 27, 2012)

Glad you're ok dude.

Your left ski definitely took a dive just before impact.  That probably contributed to loss of control and hitting the tree, but it might have actually helped you a bit.  When you catch a ski like that, it tends to throw you over the handle bars in the direction of the ski that doesn't dive.  That's probably why you had just a glancing blow on the right side of the tree instead of a direct hit.  

Just think, a year ago you wouldn't have been wearing a helmet, had no place to mount a camera, and you might have got your bell rung and wouldn't have a sweet vid of the crash. 

You've come a long way.  :beer:  :lol:


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 27, 2012)

Glad you're ok!  Looked like one of those crashes where you don't know what happened until you were already down.  Conditions look fantastic in the vid.  Wish I had gotten out today. I was planning on heading to Mt. Snow but my alarm didn't go off and I woke up at 9:30.  Lame.

I finally got my friend to wear a helmet after he knocked himself out when he smacked his forehead on a thick branch at Sugarbush last year.  His forehead looked like he had a softball under the skin.  Pretty nasty.  We can debate the effectiveness of helmets all day but the fact is that he'd have been much better off if he'd been wearing one.


----------



## vdk02 (Dec 28, 2012)

Glad your all right Nick. Looks like that tree had some kind of weird magnetic pull.


----------



## jaytrem (Dec 28, 2012)

vdk02 said:


> Glad your all right Nick. Looks like that tree had some kind of weird magnetic pull.



Is that a loading carpet buried under the snow right before the tree?


----------



## Nick (Dec 28, 2012)

jaytrem said:


> Is that a loading carpet buried under the snow right before the tree?



Har har har 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 28, 2012)

vdk02 said:


> Glad your all right Nick. Looks like that tree had some kind of weird magnetic pull.



I think it was a weird MAGIC pull.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Dec 28, 2012)

Nice!!!! I like part where you go.."whoo".."shit" lol.. I think weve all done that once or twice....or in my case all the time lol..


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 28, 2012)

Like someone else said if you were looking where your camera was pointing you would never see anything but the tips of your skis. Point that camera up a little. Hope you are okay.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 28, 2012)

Looked like you were skiing well until that tree came outta nowhere!

Amazed you have gone 30 years without hitting one. I hit trees on the regular. Like most days I ski woods.

But, a direct hit at speed with a double ejection. That's something special =D


----------



## mlctvt (Dec 28, 2012)

Nick- I give you extra points for posting this!  I think a lot of other users of this site would never post themselves in less than perfect form.  Hope you are fine and "look ahead" as I used to tell my performance driving students .


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 28, 2012)

Would have liked





mlctvt said:


> Nick- I give you extra points for posting this!  I think a lot of other users of this site would never post themselves in less than perfect form.  Hope you are fine and "look ahead" as I used to tell my performance driving students .



Agreed.
Glad you came out Nick. I wish I would have known you were here. Awesome deep powder day
Maybe I will find Reefer and crew when I go back out in a few....


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 28, 2012)

You are very lucky you weren't hurt. I hit a tree about 10 years ago & wasn't as lucky. It doesn't take much as I was probably skiing slower than you in the vid. If I was going any faster I don't think I'd be posting here right now.


----------



## ski stef (Dec 28, 2012)

This is becoming quite a hit in my office


----------



## Puck it (Dec 28, 2012)

Love the screencap of both feet in the air!!!!!


----------



## Nick (Dec 28, 2012)

Smellytele said:


> Like someone else said if you were looking where your camera was pointing you would never see anything but the tips of your skis. Point that camera up a little. Hope you are okay.



Yeah I was playing with the camera angle all day. I have a lot of video footage. I should have a lot that is way higher up.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 28, 2012)

Glad you were OK! That was a serious hit. Your left pole went flying.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Glad ya didnt get sucked into that tree well!!  Did ya have a beacon??  LOL


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 29, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Glad you're ok dude.
> 
> Your left ski definitely took a dive just before impact.  That probably contributed to loss of control and hitting the tree, but it might have actually helped you a bit.  When you catch a ski like that, it tends to throw you over the handle bars in the direction of the ski that doesn't dive.  That's probably why you had just a glancing blow on the right side of the tree instead of a direct hit.
> 
> ...



:lol:


----------



## planb420 (Dec 30, 2012)

I "Hit" a tree today in my backyard, but I OWNED THAT TREE! ;-)


----------



## billski (Dec 30, 2012)

Welcome to the Barkeater's club. 

I can't believe people still ski without a helmet.


----------



## John W (Dec 30, 2012)

Nick. Fantastic video. Glad you are ok


----------



## polski (Dec 31, 2012)

I'd never ski without a helmet but keep in mind it won't protect you from chest trauma.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 31, 2012)

Good stuff Nick......what is the line...._Every man dies, but not every man really lives_
...or somethin' like that..
BTW, have you found a lense that works well with snowstorm, low-light...?(I'm* NOT* being facicious(sp?)....gonna try to pick up that Smith I/O[X?] within a week(HA, a little late...again);-)


----------



## Nick (Jan 1, 2013)

I wear a Smith I/O and they worked great that day

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 1, 2013)

billski said:


> *I can't believe people still ski without a helmet*.



Last year was the first season I wore a helmet.   It's a relatively new invention that nobody used when I learned how to ski, so skiing without one doesn't bother me in the least.


----------



## Nick (Jan 1, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Last year was the first season I wore a helmet.   It's a relatively new invention that nobody used when I learned how to ski, so skiing without one doesn't bother me in the least.



Same. I actually like it though because it keeps me warmer than a hat on the ears. And the vents let air in when necessary

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billski (Jan 1, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Last year was the first season I wore a helmet.   It's a relatively new invention that nobody used when I learned how to ski, so skiing without one doesn't bother me in the least.



Like you, I skied without one for the first 16 years.  My first helmet, in 1993 was a black, bowling ball helmet by Boeri.  No other options.  No vents, looks like a race helmet.  I still wear it on the windiest, coldest days.  I was also concerned about how warm it would keep me.  Actually it can be too warm sometimes.

I have seen three very gruesome, bloodied, wrapped around tree accidents.  In one case last year, it took several patrol to evacuate the dude from deep, off piste snow (he was on-trail, at very high speed).  I watched the whole thing from the lift.  From the lift, I had to shouted to skiers, who didn't even know he was down there to get patrol, one to get down to him.  I got to patrol first.  They blasted down with a litter.  He was motionless for the next half-hour.   I saw, that even with the helmet on, his face was carnage. I can't describe how bad it was.

I have also taken a couple falls on boilerplate myself, where I was glad to have it.  
There is no looking back for this dude.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Wow! Glad you are ok man. Done that before. Conditions look sweet!

Captured a shot of you in mid dbl eject =)


----------



## Nick (Oct 31, 2013)

My skiing goals for 2013/14 include zero tree strikes


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 31, 2013)

Nick said:


> My skiing goals for 2013/14 include zero tree strikes




Tree 1 Nick 0.    Trees always tend to win.  No worries though,  I tried to get them back for you.  Skiing Low Rider on Killington a couple of seasons ago with good speed and a nice flow ,swung a pole plant and* bam * fist right into a nice solid hardwood.  Unfortunately for me the tree didn't flinch.  Tree 1 Alex 0.  :sad:  (hurt like hell).  Glad your ok.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Nick (Oct 31, 2013)

I should have worked Magic Volunteer Day and gotten my revenge :lol:


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 31, 2013)

Never would've happened on your Lines.


----------



## Edd (Oct 31, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Wow! Glad you are ok man. Done that before. Conditions look sweet!
> 
> Captured a shot of you in mid dbl eject =)
> 
> View attachment 7168



Wow, if that we're me I'd frame the hell out of that!  Nice work on the pic Huck.


----------



## quiglam1 (Nov 6, 2013)

Trees don't move out of the way ya know....  Glad you are ok.


----------



## quiglam1 (Nov 6, 2013)

That's what happens when you have Atomic skis.


----------



## hammer (Nov 6, 2013)

Maybe you should get one of these...

http://www.cafepress.com/mf/31839061/ski-good-or-eat-wood-rectangle_sticker?productId=338988241


----------



## quiglam1 (Nov 6, 2013)

Lmao


----------

